# Belkin Mini Laptop Case



## Johnald (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to bring this to anyone who is looking for a good case for the Kindle. I found this case at Target for 19.29. It perfectly fits the Kindle in its cover. It has plenty of cushioning as well as two pockets on the sides to hold SD cards, cords, or power adapters. It also comes with a nice long strap. For only 20 bucks its a steal compared to some cases. The picture is a blue case, but I saw it in red and black also.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Johnald said:


> Just wanted to bring this to anyone who is looking for a good case for the Kindle. I found this case at Target for 19.29. It perfectly fits the Kindle in its cover. It has plenty of cushioning as well as two pockets on the sides to hold SD cards, cords, or power adapters. It also comes with a nice long strap. For only 20 bucks its a steal compared to some cases. The picture is a blue case, but I saw it in red and black also.
> 
> 
> > I resized the image for you, the original is a bit too large. (Removed image.)


----------



## Johnald (Jan 3, 2009)

ya, guess i should have previewed that one first!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You can just replace your image with the one I cropped. 

I had been looking at that one, but hadn't seen a really good picture. Thanks for finding one.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks like a great bag for the Kindle. Do you have a picture of the pockets? Thanks!

Tracie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice accessory suggestions, thanks!

An easy way to resize images is to put width=300 or whatever number is appropriate in the first img tag like this:

[ img width=300]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v460/beadhappys/F8N084-THB.jpg[/img ]

(the space after the first bracket and before the last one have been added so the bbc would appear and not the image itself)

200 is good for book cover pictures, 300 or 400 good for most other images.

Betsy


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been looking at these but haven't purchased one yet. Thanks for the review. I do have a question though, are the adapters and what not squished up against the kindle or is it plenty roomy?


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I got the quilted one below at Target last night for $19.99; it's perfect. I'm so glad I did not get the Fbag, almost bought it last weekend for over $50 shipped with strap. This is perfect, it fits the Kindle with the Oberon cover so nicely. I then was able to carry it inside my bag. Also, they have a smooth one that does not come with the removable straps for $9.99, I posted a picture of it also below.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We have the quilted case too. It is the perfect size. Enough room for the charger and usb cable. They didn't have the non-quilted version when I got ours, I probably would have gotten that one instead.


----------



## Johnald (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry I didnt get back sooner. The one I purchased has plenty of room for a charger (or two) in the main pouch with the Kindle. I carry an extra AC and a DC Charger in the bottom and then place the Kindle on top of them in its book cover to protect the screen. The Side pockets have my SD card case, usb cable, booklight, and my MP3 player.Yes my friends call it my "man bag" or my "murse" but I don't care! Don't overload the side pockets though, I think the book cover would keep the screen from damaging from squeeze pressure, but I don't want to take chances.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Johnald, thanks for the comments. It looks so slim I was worried about things getting squeezed. Your idea sounds good. I'll have to get one of these cases.


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up and the photos, I was wondering if it fit with the Oberon, and it looks like it does wonderfully


----------



## jodiemir (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought the same case for my Kindle2 in fusia/purple.  It is perfect and better than any of the Kindle specific bags that I had purchased for my Kindle1.  I may return to Target and pick up the blue one too before they are gone.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope my Target has these. I don't want my Kindle to be nekkid until my m edge cover gets here.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

That looks like a pretty good case for a Kindle, If it's secure enough for a laptop, im sure it will protect a kindle just fine


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought one of these for my mini laptop (the purple one), and it wasn't until I got home I realized I could use it for my Kindle as well. It actually hasn't gotten much use, since my laptop is usually in my backpack and my kindle is usually on my bedside table, but it was too cute to pass up. I love that it has pockets and a shoulder strap. The cover that came with the laptop is like the non-quilted cover mentioned earlier, and has neither.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks perfect.  I'll have to try Target on-line.  Living in a small town has its drawbacks - just got back from Target and the kid at the electronics counter said "...like, what's a mini-laptop?"  He also had no idea how to search and see if they could order one delivered to the store.  Guess I'll go back to waiting refreshing UPS tracking for K2.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

They're more ($29.99), but you can order directly from Belkin.

7'' Laptop Quilted Carrying Case (Plum Berry, Techno Blue, Black): 
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=459968

7'' Laptop Carrying Case (Jetset Red, Plum Berry, Techno Blue, Black): 
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=460026


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> They're more ($29.99), but you can order directly from Belkin.
> 
> 7'' Laptop Quilted Carrying Case (Plum Berry, Techno Blue, Black):
> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=459968
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

crebel said:


> Looks perfect. I'll have to try Target on-line. Living in a small town has its drawbacks - just got back from Target and the kid at the electronics counter said "...like, what's a mini-laptop?" He also had no idea how to search and see if they could order one delivered to the store. Guess I'll go back to waiting refreshing UPS tracking for K2.


Target's website didnt have them. (sorry!)

I went to Target tonight and got the quilted one that has the strap, but doesnt have the neoprene handle on it. (the endcap was pretty picked over...I wonder if any other Kindle owners had been there before I was?)

The one I got doesnt have any extra pockets in it, but it's the right shade of blue to match my Dark and Stormy Night cover that I got from Strangedog last week. Fits my Kindle like it was made for it, and was pretty much exactly what I was looking for.

I was going to crochet or knit or sew a bag to carry my K1 around, but this was just what I wanted, and the $20 was probably less than I'd have spent for supplies for a handmade bag.

Even without the pockets, I can still get the charger and USB cord in the bag. I'm looking for a book light that folds up flat. I'm returning the Mighty Bright light that I bought at the Border's down the street from me tomorrow. (the MB light wont fit in the bag very well)

I do have a mini laptop, and I tried putting it in the bag to see if it fits, but my mini laptop is an 8.9 incher and is just a little bit too long to fit into the bag. An inch or so sticks out past the zipper. Other than that, the laptop fits in the bag. There isnt any space for power cords or the mouse, or anything else in there tho. But, I dont think my Kindle would like sharing the bag with the laptop anyways.

I'm just amazed at how perfectly my K1 fit in the bag. I cant wait till my dad's K2 shows up (I think it's taking a very slow boat to China and back before it's going to be delivered) I want to see if my Strangedog cover will fit it, or if it'll fit in the Belkin bag. I'm thinking of upgrading to the K2 for my birthday in May if I like my dad's K2.

If the K2 will fit in my Strangedog cover, I wont have to give up that cover (or buy a new cover for the K2) when my K1 gets handed down to my sister.

I wonder if any other owners of a Strangedog cover have tried their Strangedog on a K2? I guess I'll have to do a search of the forum and see if anyone's posted.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Luv, I just bought one at Target today (smooth neoprene sleeve), and was hoping it would fit my K2+oberon cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad I could help.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Luv, I bought the same quilted one that you have.  I saw the smooth one and liked the look of it better, but it didn't feel as padded to me as the quilted one, so I opted for it.  They both are the perfect size for a Kindle plus a cover!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> We have the quilted case too. It is the perfect size. Enough room for the charger and usb cable. They didn't have the non-quilted version when I got ours, I probably would have gotten that one instead.


My K1 is in the same pink belkin bag and my K2 is in the blue one! They are great little bags for only $10.
Ruby


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Johnald said:


> Just wanted to bring this to anyone who is looking for a good case for the Kindle. I found this case at Target for 19.29. It perfectly fits the Kindle in its cover. It has plenty of cushioning as well as two pockets on the sides to hold SD cards, cords, or power adapters. It also comes with a nice long strap. For only 20 bucks its a steal compared to some cases. The picture is a blue case, but I saw it in red and black also.


It comes in a gorgeous Plumberry color on Belkin's website but it's $29.99. Is that an insert that sticks up between the handles? Would the Kindle stick up like that or would it be completely contained? Maybe someone has some pictures of this case with the Kindle in it?


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

DD said:


> It comes in a gorgeous Plumberry color on Belkin's website but it's $29.99. Is that an insert that sticks up between the handles? Would the Kindle stick up like that or would it be completely contained? Maybe someone has some pictures of this case with the Kindle in it?


I had originally gotten the (blue) quilted Belkin mini laptop case, but went back the next day when I realized the case pictured in your post has pockets. The darker colored part of the case with the handles on it, there are pockets on either side of the case behind the darker part of the case. The lighter color part is where the Kindle/mini laptop would fit. That part is generously padded.

The pockets are big enough that my iPod (120gb classic ipod with video) fits into the pockets (the ipod is in it's own leather case) and the earbuds fit in there too. Plenty of room for a flat booklight, and there's room in the pockets to put your power cord and USB cord.

I have the Kindle1 and it fits in the case rather nicely along with it's Strangedog cover. My dad's K2 and basic Amazon K2 cover also fits really well into the case. (actually fits better than my K1 and Strangedog cover)

I really liked the feel of the quilted Belkin laptop cover, but I needed pockets, which is why I exchanged it.

I may go back and see if they have any left and buy the quilted case just because I still like it and dont mind a variety of accessories for my Kindle1.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yipee Skipee - After complaining earlier about our small-town Target, I stopped in today for something else and there were all the Belkin quilted and neoprene cases!  Bought the quilted pink for my K1 (fits perfect in its Oberon) and quilted black for DH's nekkid K2.  Also bought the plum/pink neoprene with handles for longer traveling since it had room for charger and headphones.  Love these and you can't beat the price!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I picked up the quilted black one yesterday when I was at Target.  Fits nicely and isn't quite such a "murse".  I started to get the one picture above that has the handles, but to me it was just too much like a lunch bag.  I did like the fact that it did have some pockets (which my black quilted one doesn't), but I just couldn't get past the lunch bag look.  Just didn't work for me.  I'm sure some like it.


----------

